# reducing file size



## ksmattfish (Oct 7, 2003)

I've been trying to use a crop from a crappy, low res shot of me for my avatar.  I'd like to keep it at 100x100, but I can't get the file size down to 10k.  I've saved it as the lowest quality jpg, and even greyscaled it.  Any other tricks to reduce file size, besides reducing resolution?  Some folks have big, easy to see color avatars.  How do they get the file size so small?  I have Adobe PS.


----------



## Dew (Oct 7, 2003)

try the "Save For Web" function in the file menu on PS or use the resize photo option ... u have to crop it to where u want it though ...

i think some people with bigger ones are using their website as a host


are u saving the resolution at 72 when u scale it?  :scratch:


----------



## voodoocat (Oct 7, 2003)

The 10k limit still applies whether you use your own host or not.  I would use save for web (Ctrl+Alt+Shift+S) and it'll give you different strengths of compression and how big it is.  No reason a 100x100 image should be over 10k, even with minimal compression.


----------



## Shubin (Nov 16, 2003)

Hey, I'm 2 months late for this post, but for anyone else it may be worthwhile...

I was having the same difficulty:  I cropped the pic, then resized to 100 x 100 pixels in PS, and the darn thing was still 27k, saving at a poor resolution still gave me something like 23k, then I remembered that the EXIF data is pointless for an avatar, so I dumped the EXIF data with IrfanView (go to save as, and uncheck the box for saving original data).  

WHAMMO!  It fit!  The EXIF data was bigger then the avatar!  Go figure.  I was able to save it at about '8' from memory. 

You can probably dump the EXIF data in Photoshop/Paintshop but I don't know how...


----------



## Dr. Benn (Nov 26, 2003)

Shubin said:
			
		

> You can probably dump the EXIF data in Photoshop/Paintshop but I don't know how...


The easiest thing to do here is just create a new file of the same dimensions, select all from the first, copy, and paste into the second. The second file will now only consist of the image data and no additional metadata from the original.


----------

